# 2008 Gulf Coast Grand Slam



## JoeZ

<P align=left>After a successful inaugural tournament in 2007, we at the Reef Fish Restoration Association are excited to bring the event back with a few changes that we expect will make it more exciting and interesting for all involved.<P align=left>The big change for this year is our date.<P align=left>We timed the 2007 event to coincide with the closing of the traditional fishing season and the end of red snapper season. This year, with so much turmoil surrounding the snapper, we moved it.<P align=left>Mr. Tommy Holmes of Outcast Fishing & Hunting offered us a slot alongside the Miller Lite Mega Shark Tournament -- august 8-10 -- and we agreed that we could not lose.<P align=left>Now we can put our signature event in front of a crowd of tens of thousands and showcase our sponsors and sport in a brighter light.<P align=left>With the addition of our Inshore Grand Slam division, we are adding a category that drew a lot of interest during last year?s tournament and believe it will only bolster our numbers in terms of participation. This is in addition to the categories for red snapper, grouper, triggerfish, amberjack and king mackerel as well as the Offshore Grand Slam ? an aggregate of all five species ? that served as the groundwork for this event.<P align=left>Our Captain's meeting will be August 7 at 6 p.m. -- registration will open at 5 p.m. (or just sign up now) at the RFRA Building at 1007 Pine Street across from Joey Patti's Seafood Deli.<P align=left>Here's the details:<P align=left>Offshore -- entry fee for species competition is $50 per person.<P align=left>This gets you in the money for the species but not the Slam. That's basically a $200 per boat jackpot.<P align=left>Inshore -- $150. That's it, not too confusing.<P align=left>Payouts<P align=center>Offshore Species<P align=center>Payouts based on 250 anglers<P align=center>Grouper, AJ, King<P align=left>1st: $1,500<P align=left>2nd: $1,000<P align=left>3rd: $500<P align=center>Trigger and snapper<P align=left>1st: $750<P align=left>2nd: $500<P align=left>3rd: $250<P align=center>Offshore Slam<P align=center>Payouts based on 50 boats<P align=left>1st: $5,000<P align=left>2nd: $2,500<P align=left>3rd: $1,500<P align=left>There also will be lady and junior anglers prizes to be determined.<P align=center>Inshore Slam<P align=center>Payouts based 40 boats<P align=left>1st: $2500<P align=left>2nd: $1250<P align=left>3rd: $750<P align=center><P align=center>Largest of 

each species<P align=left>$300 for largest trout, red or flounder<P align=center>Lady Angler<P align=left>$250 Value<P align=left><P align=center>Junior Angler <P align=left>$250 Value<P align=left><P align=left>There's also optional cash prizes if you're into that whole making lots of money catching fish thing.<P align=left><P align=left>Questions? Let me hear them, I'm sure I missed something.


----------



## Flatspro

Joe there was a rumor of the inshore being a 2 day aggregate slam is that still going to be the case? If so I am in well either way I am in. Is the way in going to be at the palafox pier and is it going to be a shotgun start or just leave after the captain meeting.


----------



## JoeZ

It will be a two-day aggregate. That means you go get a slam on Saturday and another on Sunday and the biggest 2-day total weight wins.

It'll be a shotgun start for the inshore and it's all at P'fox Pier.


----------



## Tide In Knots

No shotgun start for offshore?


----------



## Strictly Bizness

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

great. now i have to figure out how to tell my wife i can't take her on vacation for our 10 year wedding anniversary.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Can you place in more than one division?


----------



## Msstdog

Joe 

On the inshore, shotgun both mornings, and if so what time? What are the calcutta levels for the inshore as well and will they be for the slam and/or the biggest fish? Thanks


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Grouper = Gag how about a Warsaw?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Hey Joe, this sounds like an awesome event and we are planning on participating. Do you have any brochures out? If you do have any printed, you are more than welcome to dropsome offhere at the marina and I'd be happy to try and help promote this event to all of our customers. Another question, in the offshore division, can you stay out overnight and weigh the fish the next day or do you have to come back in each day?Do you take your best aggregate weight from the 2 days or do you weigh each day and add the aggs together? Also, what categories of cash awards are you planning on having?


----------



## JoeZ

> *Tide In Knots (7/3/2008)*No shotgun start for offshore?


I'll answer these one at a time to avoid confusion.

No shotgun for offshore. You can leave at 5 p.m. Friday and fish until Sunday if you want.


----------



## JoeZ

> *Msstdog (7/6/2008)*Joe
> 
> 
> 
> On the inshore, shotgun both mornings, and if so what time? What are the calcutta levels for the inshore as well and will they be for the slam and/or the biggest fish? Thanks




I want to say 6 a.m. shotgun for inshore, none for offshore.

The optional cash prizes are as follows.



Offshore

$100 and $50 levels for each of the species (you can enter one or all) as well as the slam.



Inshore

$50 and $25 for the species (same as above) or $100 and $50 for the slam.


----------



## JoeZ

> *Captain Jake Adams (7/7/2008)*Hey Joe, this sounds like an awesome event and we are planning on participating. Do you have any brochures out? If you do have any printed, you are more than welcome to dropsome offhere at the marina and I'd be happy to try and help promote this event to all of our customers. Another question, in the offshore division, can you stay out overnight and weigh the fish the next day or do you have to come back in each day?Do you take your best aggregate weight from the 2 days or do you weigh each day and add the aggs together? Also, what categories of cash awards are you planning on having?


Jake,

Thank you very much. You'll have the sign up forms and posters ASAP. 

You CAN stay out as long as you want for the offshore. It's a single aggregate, top fish of the five species, and you CAN IMPROVE ON IT. If you get a great mess of snapper, trigger, aj and a decent grouper but just a schoolie king on Saturday, go target just kings on Sunday and bring it.


----------



## JoeZ

> *DreamWeaver21 (7/7/2008)*Grouper = Gag how about a Warsaw?




I'll have to look at the rules again but I'm leaning toward no on the Warsaw.

It would just be too easy to win if you landed a 250-pounder. Then all you'd need was four legals from the rest.

I'll bring it up to the committee though and let you know.


----------



## Buzzbait

Why do all the inshore tournaments start at 6:00 AM? Why not a "safe light" start for that early morning trout bite?


----------



## SuperSpook

> *Buzzbait (7/7/2008)*Why do all the inshore tournaments start at 6:00 AM? Why not a "safe light" start for that early morning trout bite?


x2


----------



## JoeZ

I tried to convince them to let y'all fish all night.

I could be wrong on the 6 a.m. thing.

I'll find out.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Thanks for clearing things up Joe, I cannot wait for this tournament!


----------



## JoeZ

Two updates. Well one update and one correction:

First the fix: Captain's meeting is Aug. 7 -- THURSDAY. The day before the meeting for the shark tourney so people can attend both.

Second: On the inshore slam. You're not required to catch to slams to qualify but you must catch one. The heighest weight of all boats catching slams wins. You can weigh a trout and a flounder on Saturday and then a Slam on Sunday and win.

Also, we're looking at what exactly safe light will be on those dates. Sunrise is around 6:15 so maybe 5:30 will get you on that early trout bite.

Sorry Tony, no dock lights for you. Any balljack can catch a trout under a light.


----------



## Game on15

Do the 40 boats fill up quick or what?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Hey cowboy,thanks for the update!


----------



## JoeZ

It's not limited to 40 boats, that's just the number needed to make the projected payouts. But yeah, 40 shouldn't be a problem in the inshore.

And you're welcome Capt. Blanton.


----------



## reelsmooth19

so u start fishing friday at 5 throw sunday? When r the weigh in and were? thank


----------



## JoeZ

The offshore can fish Friday at 5 through Sunday and all the weigh-ins are at Palafox. Sat 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. and Sunday 11 a.m. to 5 p.m.


----------



## JoeZ

> *DreamWeaver21 (7/7/2008)*Grouper = Gag how about a Warsaw?


No warsaw, sorry.


----------



## reelsmooth19

thanks will be there!!! thank


----------



## JoeZ

Here's a pdf of the entry form and complete rules.

Download, print and mail it to the RFRA address on the top. We'll get you confirmation either by phone, e-mail or snail mail.


----------



## spear-it

Joe, we also need to get the word out about the casting contest.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

joe, how will this part work. is it largest fish in this category or it going to be broken down into each species? would a 60lb AJ take first, 50lb king take second, and 40lb grouper take 3rd. or is it 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in each species?<P align=left>Offshore Species<P align=left>Payouts based on 250 anglers<P align=left>Grouper, AJ, King<P align=left>1st: $1,500<P align=left>2nd: $1,000

3rd: $500


----------



## JoeZ

Sorry, that's for each species.

We'll be giving away a pile of cash if we hit 200 anglers (at $50 a head that shoudn't be a problem) and 50 boats in the Slam.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Joe! Thanx for working on my add for the flyer last minute and gettting it in!!! :bowdown

Also, isnt there a spearfishing division?


----------



## JoeZ

No spear this year.

We talked about it and decided to go with a lobster bounty. Heaviest bug wins.

There'll be a $500 prize package on that one. Dive gear and a trip for two to the O with Holy Spear It.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

thanks for clearing that up joe. i am trying to talk the wife into fishing it for our anniversary. wish me luck.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

I am not clear on something. In the offshore slam, you HAVE to have a fish of each species to qualify? My boat is broke right now so it may be a moot point, but I haven't caught a trigger fish in years. If I have to have one I will save my $200 slam entry. Kings, jacks, snapper, and grouper I might be able to find but not triggers. In this thread it sounds like you HAVE to weigh one of each species for the slam. The rules / entry don't mention this.

Also doesn't federal snapper close on Aug 5th? Isn't that a problem?


----------



## bluffman2

fed season does close but state seasons will remain open


----------



## JoeZ

You DO NOT need all five to win but if one guy catches five and one guy catches four, the guy with five wins.

If we didn't do this, then someone with a stud king and a AJ could come in and beat everyone who got decent sizes of all five.

If no one catches all five, then the heaviest four wins -- regardless of species that were or were not caught.



And yes, federal waters will be closed and it WILL cause us problems. 

We're all ready talking to a polygraph examiner because we know someone will call BS on a 20-pound snapper caught in state waters.

I'm not saying it can't be done, I know where a few live, but if there's a dozen 20+ snappers brought in, we'll be testing A LOT OF PEOPLE.


----------



## Aquanut

The Gulf Coast Fishing Tournaments book advertised Sept 25 - 28? Sucks that you changed it I had some folks that were going to fish it with me. I guess my books garbage! Good luck to everybody.


----------



## JoeZ

> *Aquanut (7/29/2008)*The Gulf Coast Fishing Tournaments book advertised Sept 25 - 28? Sucks that you changed it I had some folks that were going to fish it with me. I guess my books garbage! Good luck to everybody.


Sorry about that. We got an offer we couldn't refuse and moved it.

Tommy Holmes of Outcast Fishing & Hunting invited us to be part of the Mega Shark. Who could say no to Tommy?


----------



## JoeZ

One week to go.

Who's in?

We're getting a lot interest in the inshore as well as offshore.


----------



## Brad King

Joe we had planned to fish the Outcast Shark and the RFRA, but sorry to say we will have to pull out of both. If you need any help around the docks please let me know, I would be more than willing to help in what ever way I can!


----------



## captlancepowers

We will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

JoeZ,

We are planning on fishing both tournaments all depending on if our boat gets put back together in time. The starboard engine has been out again with somemore transmission problems but I it should be just about fixed. Sounds like you guys are busting your tails on putting together a great event. I hope weare able to be a part of it.


----------



## REEL FEISTY

REEL FEISTY will be there. Kenny has me up and going again.


----------



## ironman172

> *REEL FEISTY (8/1/2008)*REEL FEISTY will be there. Kenny has me up and going again.


that's GREAT news James:clap:clap:letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ

That is AWESOME news.

Talked to James today, looking forward to the formal introductions at the weigh in!


----------



## DreamWeaver21

I was thinking of fishing this, but my boat is broke right now. How much grief do you think I would hear if I fish it from a 48ft commercial snapper boat?


----------



## wrightackle

Just tell them your WOT is 11 knots and everything will be fine. I always thought it was pretty neat when you and your dad would do well in the king tournament. [stay away from the hpdi's], Pat.


----------



## JoeZ

> *DreamWeaver21 (8/4/2008)*I was thinking of fishing this, but my boat is broke right now. How much grief do you think I would hear if I fish it from a 48ft commercial snapper boat?




Bring it on, who cares?


----------



## DreamWeaver21

11knts would be a dream. 8knts on a good day but only 7 or so now the bottom needs cleaned. Not going anywhere in a hurry.

We did manage to place 3 years I think in the bud lite with a cruise speed of 8 knots. We would run 7 hours and fish 5 and never get30 miles from the pass.

The only reason anyone would care is for snapper. Someone who didn't know the laws would probably think we could go snapper fish where ever we pleased but we will have to stop and get a tail pincher in state waters if we fish.


----------



## JoeZ

A boat is a boat in my opinion.

If you can win it in a dinghy, do it.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

DreamWeaver,

I have enjoyed watching you and your dad kick the tailsof bigger, faster boatsin tournaments over the years in your cape horn. You guys fish hard and have earned every bit of money you have won. You guys have a great reputation and I don't see why anyone would have any problem with whatever boat you decide to fish on, especially one that only cruises at 7 kts. Good luck if you do fish and I hope our boat is ready so I can see you guys out there.


----------



## Tide In Knots

I agree with Jake!!


----------



## REEL FEISTY

We have our team together now and are ready to go. Myself,Stressless,kohla boy,Kenny Mann,Penny Mann. We are looking forward to a fun tourny and a great time with friends.


----------



## gottafish

I really want to participate in the offshore tournament and *need a ride - I will* *help pitch in forgas.* I thought I had one lined up last week, but found out this week the person cannot go. My kayak won't work for fishing this one and the entry fee is hard to beat in this type of tournament.

My wife is out of townALL weekend, so I would hate to miss out on fishing to my hearts content doing what I love to do most-tournament fish! :letsdrink:usaflag:letsdrink


----------



## gottafish

Still looking fora way to fish in this tournament...I can help catch for the boat in the Offshore Slam boat division splitting the $200 per boat fee or I can stick with it as an individual with the $50 per angler fee. Either way, I will help pay for gas and bait.

Captain's meeting is this evening, so please PM me or call me at 916-6821 if you would like to help a fellow fisherman out.Thanks!!!


----------



## sailsunfurled

I would like to fish the inshore slam. Seems no one in the homestead wants to fish it with me and get up early. Anyone with more skills than me, the occasional inshore fishermen, is welcome to ride and help out with the gas. I've hit2/3rds of a slam on accidentbut never the flounder 1/3rd and would like to try this out and force me to fish hard and maybe pick up something from another fisherman on board. 

I will be fishing from a Cape 19 with no trolling motor, so that is the limit of skinny water we can get into. I leave from Gulf Breeze in Poly isles (if the dang dredge is out of the way :banghead). 

Any takers? 

Scott 

850-677-1186


----------

